# everyonedoesit



## stonedagain714 (Oct 25, 2011)

has anyone dealt with everyonedoesit?they have mandala satori for 32.74,thats 25 less than attitude +free shipping for a limited time.im not endorsing them.ive only dealt with attitude and single seed centre in the past.if it is a good company i wouldnt mind saving the $25 + almost $25 in shipping.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2011)

I hve bought a cpl bongs from them but not beans....when I first stumbled upon their website they didn't ship to the US. Has that changed?


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve bought a cpl bongs from them but not beans....when I first stumbled upon their website they didn't ship to the US. Has that changed?


 

from what im reading on their site they ship worldwide.looked into it,not sure,so i emailed them.ill let you know in a day or two


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 26, 2011)

been reading some reviews online from several other sites some good some not so good.but the have been shipping seeds to the us starting sometime in 2010.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 26, 2011)

I came across this site too and they did have some great prices but I haven't ever heard a first hand review, so I steered away.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 26, 2011)

i did receive an email from them today(less than 24 hours)they said they do ship seeds to united states


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is that a sale price or their reg price?

When seeds are drastically cheaper than other sites i always wonder if your getting what you ordered, not saying this is the case, just always makes me wonder, but at the same time we gotta look for deals.:confused2:


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Is that a sale price or their reg price?
> 
> When seeds are drastically cheaper than other sites i always wonder if your getting what you ordered, not saying this is the case, just always makes me wonder, but at the same time we gotta look for deals.:confused2:



:yeahthat:

I hear that bro....their bongs hve been first rate as has been their prices and service. Some of the best packed pkgs I hve ever gotten.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought they meant everyonedoessomethingelse


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 26, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Is that a sale price or their reg price?
> 
> When seeds are drastically cheaper than other sites i always wonder if your getting what you ordered, not saying this is the case, just always makes me wonder, but at the same time we gotta look for deals.:confused2:


 

that is a good point,i did check the mandala web site after reading this,everyonedoesit is on their resellers list and not on their black list.but that doesnt mean much.  
all mandala strains are $32.74 so im thinking that is the regular price,on attitude satori price was raised 6 or 8 months ago,so im wondering if this is old stock or did attitude raise prices on it because of supply and demand.i'll look on some other sites and check prices.except one strain is a couple dollars more


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

stonedagain714 said:
			
		

> that is a good point,i did check the mandala web site after reading this,everyonedoesit is on their resellers list and not on their black list.but that doesnt mean much.
> all mandala strains are $32.74 so im thinking that is the regular price,on attitude satori price was raised 6 or 8 months ago,so im wondering if this is old stock or did attitude raise prices on it because of supply and demand.i'll look on some other sites and check prices.




As long as you are not plunking down big bucks it might not hurt to give them a try....maybe you cld do a Grow Journal on them and get them to kick ya some freebies.   I think your idea of old stock being behind the lower prices is more then reasonable. I hve never gotten any sketchy vibes from them but who knows if the seed part is even really handled by the same peeps who do the bong selling.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> As long as you are not plunking down big bucks it might not hurt to give them a try....maybe you cld do a Grow Journal on them and get them to kick ya some freebies. I think your idea of old stock being behind the lower prices is more then reasonable. I hve never gotten any sketchy vibes from them but who knows if the seed part is even really handled by the same peeps who do the bong selling.


 

i just contacted them about them a minute ago with that suggestion,if they do it it'll be free advertisement.I really like satori and think it is an under rated strain(thanks thg for talking it up so much i had to try it).


----------



## IndicaHog (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey man writing to a UK seedbank and asking them about growing is going to get you a pretty short response. It illegal for them to sell to you knowing that you are going to germinate the seeds, as that causes them real problems.

If you take my advice you may want to delete that question......

Just sayin 

stay cool.

:holysheep:




			
				stonedagain714 said:
			
		

> i just contacted them about them a minute ago with that suggestion,if they do it it'll be free advertisement.I really like satori and think it is an under rated strain(thanks thg for talking it up so much i had to try it).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a hard time believing anyone has old Satori stock--it is often sold out.  When I got my last order of Mandala strains, everyone was out of Satori.  If you go to Mandala's site, you will notice that the Satori seeds are more than their other strains.  Mandala always ships in a breeder pack.  If you do order from everybodydoesit, let us know if they come in breeder packs.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 27, 2011)

i dont think im going to order from them.the more i read when i google everyonedoesit reviews,the less i think of them.about 65% of the customers that made a reveiw from the usa had complaints about them being out of stock of something they ordered,and was not told for atleast a couple days after their money was transfered.they got their merchandise eventually,but i dont think i'll take the chance on playing the waiting game.
thanks for your imput


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to say that I noticed on Mandala's site that the Satori are going for more than the other strains.  I did not convert to US$, but the pound price was 25 for most strains, but 35 pounds for Satori, so it appears that the price of Satori has increased where most of the other strains have not.  The more expensive seeds (Attitude) are probably the newer stock as retailers must pass on increased costs of goods.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 27, 2011)

all other banks i looked at satori is priced higher than the other mandala strains,something doesnt add up.


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2011)

stonedagain714 said:
			
		

> all other banks i looked at satori is priced higher than the other mandala strains,something doesnt add up.



Probably because I hear Satori rocks....I cld see them charging more for their most popular strain. This whole bean business is all about supply and demand. Jmo


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> recent t-shirts from attitude all have the saying "Supply the Demand" somewhere on them



Ah man....now ya gonna make me place an order with the Tude just to try and get that shirt....  Okay but I am blaming you when the wife starts chirping about us not needing anymore beans.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2011)

I ordered beans from them. Got them in 11 days. Received everything I asked for plus some nice freebies. All the beans I planted from them sprouted in 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Probably because I hear Satori rocks....I cld see them charging more for their most popular strain. This whole bean business is all about supply and demand. Jmo


 i know satori is great,i'll probably always have it on hand.what i was saying is, all banks i looked at, satori is priced higher than the rest of mandalas strains,,,at everyonedoesit satori is the same price as the rest of mandala strains,something just dont seem right about that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2011)

stonedagain714 said:
			
		

> i know satori is great,i'll probably always have it on hand.what i was saying is, all banks i looked at, satori is priced higher than the rest of mandalas strains,,,at everyonedoesit satori is the same price as the rest of mandala strains,something just dont seem right about that.



I don't think there is anything "not right" about it at all.  MANDALA, the breeder is charging more for Satori than their other strains like Speed Queen, Hashberry, etc, etc.  Because Mandala is charging more for Satori than their other strains, the resellers (the "banks") are going to have to charge more also.  If everybodydoesit is charging less, they probably have older stock priced before Mandala raised _their_ prices on the Satori.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I thought they meant everyonedoessomethingelse


I thought they meant masturb...uh, I thought they meant breathing.


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ordered seeds for Xmas of 2009. The seeds were available on line, but turns out it was not up to date.  The seeds in question were Purple Pineberry from Secret Valley seeds in BC.  They were out of stock took 3 emails and 2 months but they did arrive...without any freebies.  The seedbank is ok. at least I got the seeds.  They were all healthy and performed ok, no complaints to speak of.

Peace


----------

